# Smoking pork loin. Newbie questions



## bgaviator (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello, I would like to try a pork loin on my Kamado this weekend. I am interested at first at maybe doing one with just an off the shelf pork rub. I keep reading about peach glazes people put on at the end too and that sounds really good. Here are some of my questions
1.  With this cut of meat do I need to brine or inject it?  If so, what is better?  Brining or injecting?
Does someone have a good brine or injection recipe?
2.  I have apple wood chunks on hand. Would this be a good wood to use, or should I pick up some hickory too?
3. At what itt do you want to glaze it, and can anyone provide a good simple glaze?  Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2017)

There are about 1000 ways to smoke a pork loin.

The most important thing to remember is to not overcook it.

I pull mine at 138-140, then give it a rest on the counter for 20-30 minutes.

The carryover cooking will bring it up to 145, which is the safe temp for pork.

I like to keep mine simple, here is a loin I smoked a while back.

As a matter of fact I have one on the smoker right now done this way.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244199/pork-loin-tender-juicy-steps-q-view

And here are a bunch of other pork loin recipes.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/?s=pork+loin

Good luck!

Al


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello Bg, Welcome to SMF. Al has covered the main points, As far as wood goes I prefer the apple with pork, but you can choose alder hickory etc. It is a taste / flavor that you will decide is your preference, Here's a few charts, print them off and keep what you like. Laminate them and keep them out next to smoker/BBq for quick reference or tips. 

As for glaze / brine it's up to you, again a taste preference, Experiment and play with recipes and let us know how it turned out. Enjoy and don't forget to post pics.

 













wood chart.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Jan 23, 2017


















Temp Chart.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Jan 23, 2017


















wood chip chart.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Jan 23, 2017


















smoke chart.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Jan 23, 2017


----------



## bgaviator (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks!  Al, does the broth take on the smoke too and thus compliment the meat when you mix it back into the broth?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2017)

bgaviator said:


> Thanks! Al, does the broth take on the smoke too and thus compliment the meat when you mix it back into the broth?


Yes it does!

It gives it a fantastic taste.

We dip it in the broth & throw it on a hard roll.

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 25, 2017)

BGA, Look in the search area for stuffed pork loin recipes to add a little pizzazz to your smoke. Stuffed loins are quite easy and very tasty.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2017)

bgaviator said:


> Hello, I would like to try a pork loin on my Kamado this weekend. I am interested at first at maybe doing one with just an off the shelf pork rub. I keep reading about peach glazes people put on at the end too and that sounds really good. Here are some of my questions
> 1. With this cut of meat do I need to brine or inject it? If so, what is better? Brining or injecting?
> Does someone have a good brine or injection recipe?
> 2. I have apple wood chunks on hand. Would this be a good wood to use, or should I pick up some hickory too?
> 3. At what itt do you want to glaze it, and can anyone provide a good simple glaze? Thanks.


Here's a real easy Step by Step from start to finish:

*Smoked Stuffed Pork Loin (Apple)*

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 25, 2017)

I've  nade Bear's Apple stuffed loin several times--generally using apple pie filling--and it is fantastic.

I mainly use a mix of pecan and hickory and like Al, pull the loin at 140.

Gary


----------

